# Is this a real Hinckley?



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

A broker has come up with this 40 footer for us to look at. He describes it as a Hinckley although it is built by OCEAN CRUISING YACHTS.

It is a 40 foot CB sloop and looks something like the 40 Bermuda.

Anyone know anything about these boats. Is this a real Hinckley?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I am poorly knowledgeable on all the facts surrounding the Hinkleys, but as I recall the father went out of business and the son (Hinkley Jr) bought it. He produced a line of boats with varying quality. I believe that he then went out of business and the other brother picked it ujp or something like that (where it is today).

This is a really bad history, sorry, and is more hear-say than anything. I have heard that the true quality of the boats varied depending on the ownership. Some of the early 80's will also have Mercedes Diesels which had issues (parts availability not being the least of them).

The reason I know some of this is I just had a talk with a friend that cruised on his Hink in the Caribbean for about 3 years and he quickly gave me some of the history... of which I have probably screwed a bunch of it up. I believe his was an early 80's model. He said it was very tender and was squirelly when running (though a beautiful boat inside). However, he seemed to feel the design of the boat was much more for coastal/day sailing than offshore cruising and he had to make many modifications to make it work, including throwing considerable weight in the bilge for stability.

- CD


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I believe that they were designed by Hank Hinckley Jr. and built by Ellsworth Maine . Marketed under the Brand name OCEAN CRUISING YACHTS.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

There are real ones here BUT IMHP while nice to look at there nice to the point of how do you use the BOAT ?


----------



## arja (Aug 9, 2000)

*An OC is not a Hinckley*

Hinckleys come in Pilots (35 ft), Bermuda 40, Southwest 42, a 43 with more competitve design, 49, Southwest 50-51 and 52 plus a 59, now up to 70: all in fiberglass and built with handcrafted wood interiors in ash, mahogany and cherry wood with substantial exterior teak and Hinckley designed and manufactured stainless steel rigging,etc.

As a 20 year owner of a 1967 B-40 aft cabin, they are stable, solid, reliable and great to go to into any weather. A Hinckley is not a clorox bottle, but a finely made yacht, classically pleasing to the eye when maintained. The OC is not a Hinckley since it was not built by The Hinckley Company in Southwest Harbor, Maine. I believe it is correct that a member of the Hinckley family departed from the Family Business and created the OC with the benefit of clear knowledge of his Family's accomplsihments.

With Picnic boats, Talarias and other power boats now an major part of The Hinckley Company line, Pilots and B-40s are no longer made. And the family company was corporately purchased maybe 10 years ago and still retains its excellent customer support to Hinckley owners with locations beyond Maine in Rhode ialnd, Annapolis, and South Florida, maybe other locations as well.

I have called The Hinckley Company over the years with questions about this and that. And found friendly and professional support available to support my now 42 year old yacht. They even still have a copy of her drawings as one of 5 aft cabin yawls.

So even though an OC was created by a member of the Hinckley family, in buying a Hinckley, one can get substantial knowledge and support for one of their yachts from the home office. I dare say, you may wish to check out what support OC provides. I speculate not much.

Hinckleys are much more than a pretty boat, they are well found, well designed and when maintained, an incredibly safe yacht in any weather. 
So if you like the OC, just make sure you and your broker are not confusing an OC for a Hinckley, or you may well pay too much.

And there was a 30' wooden sloop that preceded the innovation into fiberglass by The Hinckley Company prior to the mid-50's. Hope this helps


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Hank Hinckley spun off from the family to build boats of high quality at a lower price then a true Hinckley. If I recall I believe around a dozen or so boats were delivered from 39-52'.

I looked at a OC40 while searching for our current boat, and while the workmanship was good, I felt the asking price at that time was too inflated. We also found the interior, like the B-40 to be too small without a quarterberth.

http: Hank Hinkley Yachts


----------



## sahara (Dec 15, 2006)

While not a true Hinckley, they are well made boats, though I never liked the pinched stern treatment of the 40'. I think Hank Hinckley designed the boat himself, where most of the other Hinckley models have impressive design pedigrees: Sparkman & Stephens (Pilot 35), Bill Tripp (B-40 & H48), Ted Hood (H43), McCurdy & Rhodes (SW-42, 43, 51, 52, 59) and Bruce King (SW-70).

If the boat is well maintained and the price is good, it may be a good value, provided that is the kind of boat you're looking for. Like most old-school boats, these will have small interiors for their LOA relative to modern boats, but will sail well and have a nice motion.

If you're serious, you need to look at the boat, spend a couple of hours aboard, crawl thru the unfinished spaces like cockpit lockers and check the workmanship. Sit in the cockpit and lean against the cabintop. Is it the right angle for you or the bride to read a book?

T37's link has lots of good info, there was also a review of one of the OC40 in Nautical Quarterly many years ago. I know I have the article somewhere, PM me if you want it.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the info - so not a REAL HINCKLEY . I will bear all of the above in mind if we go and look at it.

We are looking for a liveaboard cruising boat, something with a little style not a vanilla job.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*The OC's*

While the Hank Hinckley Ocean Cruising Yachts are very fine boats, built to a much higher standard than most, they are not a "Hinckley".

I spent a great deal of time at Hinckley when they were still pumping out a fair number of sailboats as a friend worked there. The robust quality of construction and level of attention to detail in a Hinckley is, in my estimation, rarely equaled anywhere on the planet, except for down the street at Morris. Morris builds a beautiful boat too and there are a few European builders doing a similar level but the OC's are just not to that level IMHO but still EXCELLENT. I've been on many Hinckley's and two OC's so I have had a chance to compare both. The SW 42 sails like a dream, though it can be a tad wet, the OC 42 while nice does not have the sailing qualities of the SW 42. If you've ever seen how Hinckley's are built, up close and personal, compared to other builders, you'd understand.

Don't get me wrong the OC's are top notch just not "THE" top notch IMHO.

P.S. How many builders do you know that let a master varnisher spend 320 man hours just on a master state room...?? I'll give you a hint it was not OCY..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*kinda sorta but not with same logo*

Not a Hinckley but a very well built sailing yacht.

The Hinckley company was sold to a Canadian furniture maker and the sons split off parts of the business. Bob took the insurance and brokerage and Henry the third started a competing building, service etc company called Ocean Cruising Yachts. It was up the road in Bar Harbor and employed many of Hinckley's top craftsman. That area has many boat builders and each experienced good and bad times and the work force would shuffle between each for more competitive wages.

OCY built approximately:
1 37 foot power boat, cold molder for a yachtman that was head of the 12 meter Intrepid syndicate for the America's Cup

1 38 custom one off, for the owner of Alden Yachts

1 39 footer for a very experienced yachtsman whose father in law put the first aluminum mast in a large racer/cruiser sailboat and had 22 other major designs.

9 40 footers

8 42 footers

1 51 custom Bill Cook designed racer cruiser.

2 52 footers to Bill Cook designs

The workers at OCY went back to Hinckleys when the company closed its doors as head of Service, head of mechanical dept, head varnisher etc at Hinckleys. A shame when you consider the quality that was produced.

Comparing the fit and finish of these boats to Hinckleys are a comparable dateline they were superior.

The Hinckley company is still the standard but OCY pushed that standard and made Hinckley better.

I believe a few were made after the Bar Harbor plant closed in Ellsworth, Maine. A Canadian firm boat the tooling and also built some at a later date.


----------



## tillermanX2 (Mar 17, 2010)

arja said:


> Hinckleys come in Pilots (35 ft), Bermuda 40, Southwest 42, a 43 with more competitve design, 49, Southwest 50-51 and 52 plus a 59, now up to 70: all in fiberglass and built with handcrafted wood interiors in ash, mahogany and cherry wood with substantial exterior teak and Hinckley designed and manufactured stainless steel rigging, ... ?!... etc.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


OCs were built carrying the same tradition, craftsmenship/craftsmen, suppliers and dedication as the original Hinckley family-owned shipyard.


----------



## tillermanX2 (Mar 17, 2010)

There are real ones here BUT IMHP while nice to look at there nice to the point of how do you use the BOAT ?[/QUOTE]

You fit her out and stock her up for an extended cruise and head out into the sunset and onto the high seas for a few years


----------



## tillermanX2 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Loved our Ocean Cruising Yacht OC 42*



Woodman said:


> Not a Hinckley but a very well built sailing yacht.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Our OC42 was hull #7 built it 1985 (or 1987?) and had a tall sloop rig and a 5'8" draft, semi-full keel. I bought her at the Annapolis boat show in 1992 to sail down to the Caribbean for a 2 year sailing sabbatical. Although she wasn't designed as a live-aboard, my wife & I loved her lines and obvious high-quality construction at first sight. We took the plunge right away and never regretted it.

We kept her in the Caribbean for 5 years, sailing up and down the Windward and Leeward Island chains and loved every minute. When we finally had to head back North to the reality of the working world, we sailed her up to Frenchman's Creek Florida to put her up for sale. As we were docking, a gentleman came up to us and said: "My brother built that boat." Sure enough, it was Hank Hinckley's Florida based yacht broker brother Bud Hinckley. We had him list the boat "for sale" and sadly had to let her go a few months later to another quality and beauty minded couple.
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

The Thomas Knutson Shipyard also built some Pilot 35's for Hinckley out of wood, prior to Hinckley going to fiberglass. Knutson continued building the pilots in wood according to S&S design 539 in both sloop and yawl versions. Oh Joy is a one off Pilot 35 yawl originally built for the Great Lakes charter trade with a detachable staysail stay and bowsprit.


----------



## Audolphins (Nov 14, 2011)

Some clarity

In 1983 Hinckley Yachts, Halley Davidson Motor cycles, and Hard Sails were purchased by AMF (yes the bowling people) to become there hi end sports diversion. Hank with a number of staff walked down the street from the Hinckley Yard and started Ocean Cruising Yachts his brother Bob stayed with the original yard.

While a number of the smaller boats I believe were complete designs by Hank the larger boats 40" and above use Hinckley hulls and deck molds and many of the Hinckley castings. The Hinckley OC 42' center cockpit uses a combination of the SW 42 hull and SW52 deck mold

The reason I know this story is My brother in Law was the senior sail maker at Hard Sails when the buyout took place he and the Senior salesman walked down the road and brought the Shore loft in Huntington. Two of the junior sailmakers went up to Maine to run the Hard Sail Loft which now apparently makes tee shirts and fishing lures.

Now as to 320 hours to varnish the interior of a Hinckley how did they ever get it done so quickly. I'll match the craftsmanship and finish of Redemption's (1983 OC 42 center cockpit) interior Ash with Mahogany trim to any Hinckley of her day.

In fact Hank wrote the book on how to maintain a Hinckley "The Hinckley Guide to Yacht Care"

Now will you get support I've talked to Hank many times concerning issues on the Redemption and he always has had time to answer

Want more information check out HANK HINCKLEY'S BOATS or there facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hank-Hinckley-Boat-Builders

So the question remains is Redemption a Hinckley by the strictest differention no. But she was built by the son of the founder with the help of Maines best craftsmen to standards probably higher then were taking pace at "Hinckley AMF"


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I knew about Hinckley quality mostly from reading about them - they are very uncommon around here. I finally saw one - a Bermuda 40 - in the flesh, but only from the dock. It was not a loaded up one - no teak decks etc. and it was a bit neglected but the quality shone through.

*THEN* - we went sailing in the BVI and saw a number of them, all over and in flawless condition - WOW did they stand out in the charterboat filled harbours. They were like a woman in a red gown at a white wedding. You could see the quality from 100 yards.

I have never seen a sailboat that deserved the term Yacht so much, not even Swans, of which I have seen & admired many. The Hinckleys were the nautical equivalent of a 60's Rolls Royce Phantom - true, old time class that simply can't be duplicated in anything contemporary no matter how much you try or spend.


----------



## tillermanX2 (Mar 17, 2010)

tillermanX2 said:


> Our OC42 was hull #7 built it 1985 (or 1987?) and had a tall sloop rig and a 5'8" draft, semi-full keel. I bought her at the Annapolis boat show in 1992 to sail down to the Caribbean for a 2 year sailing sabbatical. Although she wasn't designed as a live-aboard, my wife & I loved her lines and obvious high-quality construction at first sight. We took the plunge right away and never regretted it.
> 
> We kept her in the Caribbean for 5 years, sailing up and down the Windward and Leeward Island chains and loved every minute. When we finally had to head back North to the reality of the working world, we sailed her up to Frenchman's Creek Florida to put her up for sale. As we were docking, a gentleman came up to us and said: "My brother built that boat." Sure enough, it was Hank Hinckley's Florida based yacht broker brother Bud Hinckley. We had him list the boat "for sale" and sadly had to let her go a few months later to another quality and beauty minded couple


As I remember, her first owner was another boat builder from the Chesapeake who her gave the name "Main Squeeze". The second owner re-baptized her "Beautiful Swimmer". Not being superstitious either, we renamed her "_EKWATA_". Would love to know where she is now...


----------



## Audolphins (Nov 14, 2011)

tillermanX2 Sounds like you got a lot of pleasure out of her and a lot of cruising. 

Redemption (OC 42 Hull #1) has been up and down the east coast and from Mexico to San Fransisco where she now lives. 

I remember talking to Hank about the 42's apparently most of the aft cockpits were center-boarder's and all the center cockpits were semi full keels. He could never figure out why .

When we were at Hinckley's oxford yard one of the OC 52's was out having some work done would have loved to talk to the owners

Audolphins


----------



## tillermanX2 (Mar 17, 2010)

Audolphins said:


> tillermanX2 Sounds like you got a lot of pleasure out of her and a lot of cruising.
> 
> Redemption (OC 42 Hull #1) has been up and down the east coast and from Mexico to San Fransisco where she now lives.
> 
> ...


Lovely boat, brings back fond memories


----------



## Audolphins (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you something about that color scheme http://www.sailnet.com/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## jameso (Dec 5, 2011)

about what Audolphins says about H-D, AMF bought them in 1969 and sold them in 81 to a group from within the company, now they are publicly traded. don't know about the rest


----------



## Audolphins (Nov 14, 2011)

May I ask where did you get your dates. 

Ann


----------



## jameso (Dec 5, 2011)

audolphins, you can get the dates from H-D's website under company/history. or I'm sure you can just google it~~james


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

jameso said:


> about what Audolphins says about H-D, AMF bought them in 1969 and sold them in 81 to a group from within the company, now they are publicly traded. don't know about the rest


Umm really? Harley Davidson was purchased by AMF in 1969 and sold in 1981 NOT Hinckley.

Hatteras Yachts WAS owned by AMF. Hattaras begins with "H" but is spelled differently than Hinckley....

Bain Capitol, who now owns Hinckley, is a PRIVATE equity firm NOT publicly traded.... My wife's cousin worked for Mitt then left to be Mitt's gubernatorial campaign finance director. They are still a private company..


----------



## jameso (Dec 5, 2011)

*main sail*, do you understand I was posting about H-D and nothing else? I was posting in response to another poster, only I knew the history about Harley-Davidson. On Hinckely I knew they had been bought by a private equity firm at one time, but didn't know enough of the details to comment


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

jameso said:


> *main sail*,* do you understand I was posting about H-D and nothing else? * I was posting in response to another poster, only I knew the history about Harley-Davidson. On Hinckely I knew they had been bought by a private equity firm at one time, but didn't know enough of the details to comment


I did not know that sorry for misinterpreting it. You stated that what adophins said was true and he included Hinckley into his comment about H-D/AMF.

It was Hatteras not Hinckley that was purchased by AMF.. If Hinckely had been purchased by AMF they would have had the stupid AMF logo like AMF Hatteras, AMF HD, AMF Paceship, AMF Roadmaster bikes, AMF Voit, AMF Head skis & tennis, AMF Alcort and others had...

Hinckley Yachts was never owned by AMF but Hatteras Yachts was.....


----------



## jameso (Dec 5, 2011)

thank you Maine Sail, but to restate and clarify, Audolphins was saying that _they_ were informed that AMF bought H-D in '83, so I was correcting that, as Harleys I know a little about, at least compared to sailing. Hope I can pick up some great information on this site~~james


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

jameso said:


> thank you Maine Sail, but to restate and clarify, Audolphins was saying that _they_ were informed that AMF bought H-D in '83, so I was correcting that, as Harleys I know a little about, at least compared to sailing. Hope I can pick up some great information on this site~~james


Ah got it. I don't know much about HD's but I do know Hinckly was not part of AMF...


----------



## Clarity2 (Jan 12, 2011)

I own an OC42 and would generally agree that they are very fine boats but perhaps not QUITE a "true Hinckley," mainly in the level of finish. Solid as a rock, though. The blood-relationship is evident, though (e.g., the water and fuel tank vents are routed through two of the stanchion bases and into the stanchions themselves, which are drilled to provide the venting, a nice touch).


----------



## Clarity2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Although OCY is no longer in business, Hank Hinckley is still around, and maintains a website that tells something about the OCs.

Here is the link: HANK HINCKLEY'S BOATS

BTW & FWIW, I have owned one fo the 42s for a year now and still get a little pitterpat when I look at her. She sails very well -- not superfast but neither is she terribly slow, and rock-steady in the biggest blow I have yet to have her out in (35+ knots).


----------



## Audolphins (Nov 14, 2011)

Redemption has been out in 30+ with 20+ft seas never had a minutes fear about her ability 

Center or aft cockpit

Audolphins


----------



## daledog (Oct 16, 2009)

If you want to know, write Hank. He's still producing boats in SW Harbor. Check out the cool 26' Daysailer..Hank Hinckley's Brokerage Boats

In talking to Hank, his passion is obvious. He is proud of his name and heritage and the work he's doing now brings all his experience and drive for excellence to bear. He isn't into it for the money, he wants to build the best boats in the world.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

One quick question, I seem to recall being told at a boat show that Tillotson-Pearson actually provided the hulls, decks and liners under contract for the OC's. Does anyone know whether I am remembering this correctly? 

Also missing from the list of boats built at Hinckley is the wooden Hinckley 21, U.S. Navy Utility Launch 28, and Captains Gig 32, a couple or three Burgess designed post war Atlantic OD Class boats, Hinckley Alden Barnacle, and wooden S&S/Hinckley designed SW Jr. and SW Sr., wooden Malabar Jr (most were built at Graves), Shields OD class, the S&S designed Hinckley Competition 38 which had its fiberglass hull and most of their decks molded at Hughes in Canada. 

Jeff


----------



## daledog (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know what you mean missing...but as for the hull question, I will find out (I'm in contact with Hank) of someone could e mail and ask if they want to find out before I answer. Either way, I would assume the standards were to Hank's exacting standards. People used to deride Sam Adams because it's now brewed around the country. Sam (Jim Koch) goes into a closed brewery and restarts with his brewmasters. Like a chef in a kitchen...doesn't matter where. Emeril will cook an amazing dinner in your home....


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

daledog said:


> I don't know what you mean missing...but as for the hull question, I will find out (I'm in contact with Hank) of someone could e mail and ask if they want to find out before I answer. Either way, I would assume the standards were to Hank's exacting standards.


I used the term 'missing' since a couple posters had posted what I assumed was what they were suggesting as a complete list of boats built by Hinckley, and I was filling in a few of the gaps in their list that I could remember.

Also, by noting that I thought the OC hulls were built by TPI, I was not saying that there was an issue with build quality. Frankly, by and large, during the period in question, I generally considered TPI's build techniques to be more sophisticated than Hinckleys.

Jeff


----------



## daledog (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry...didn't mean to imply you did, just asserting Hank is making the "real" Hinkleys now...not concerned with "bean-counting"...straight from the man himself....


----------



## nocalangie (Aug 16, 2013)

I have owned my OC42 now for about ten years, she is an '83. Hank's first 42. Here is my opinion. She is an extremely well-built boat and commands favorable comments from yards, surveyors, and passers-by alike. Her lines are definitely Hinckley, though a bit shorter in overhangs. She is one of only two center cockpits comparable to B-40s or SW-42s. Note you cannot get either B40s or SW42s in CC configurations.

The CC config allows a very generous aft stateroom with an athwatships queen birth, and twoheads plus stall shower aft and hose shower Iin forward head. Allfinish, fittings and construction rival HRH in quality -we have been told this by yards and surveyors repeatedly.

Downsides: Partial full keel, 5'11" draft with prop in aperture and rudder on skeg. Great for fending off lobster pots. Not so great for backing up. Tender except when you get her on her lines, then she goes like a champ. Good in light air as you can utilize the cutter rig. I would agree she is best used as a gunkholer. She can definitely take the ocean, large seas and high winds, better than you can physically, but there are better choices for bluewater.

I myself am happy with her. She appeals to me aesthetically and goes where I want in great comfort.

But to you HRH owners - I have a lot of respect for those boats.


----------



## nocalangie (Aug 16, 2013)

BTW, go to hankhinckley.com and surf to the OC42s. That blue-hulled boat sailing in front of the Golden Gate bridge? That's us.


Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi All,
This was one of the first threads I could find when I was researching OC.
I eventually purchased OC40 Hull #8.

There is some good info in this thread, much of it is fiction.

For anyone looking for info on these boars, please look here:

OC Yachts - Hank Hinckley Boat Builders, LLC

There was a review of the OC40 done by Yachting magazine in the 80s which paints a good picture of the company as-seen then.

Yachting - Jan 1982 - Page 118
https://books.google.com/books?id=L77JVIxFTbEC&pg=PA118#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------

